# LS1 swap



## ProjectKa-T (Sep 3, 2009)

Any thoughts or ideas on the subject? An eight cylinder in a 240sx? What must be done to the car for this to be done? Fabricating?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, it's possible to install a Chevy small block V-8 in a 240SX. There's room front to back and there's enough room side to side between the shock towers. A big problem is oil pan interference with with the rack and pinion steering. You need a custom oil pan made up with special oil pickup.

You would have to fabricate front motor mounts, install a larger coolant radiator, interference between driver side valve cover and the brake booster vacuum drum, and fabricating an exhaust system. If you want to retain excellent road handling, you would want to keep an independent rear suspension like the OEM setup. On the other hand, a solid rear axle setup using a Ford 9" differential would be a very cheap conversion with lots of gear ratios to choose from; very low cost.

The engine/tranny weight is more then the OEM setup and will affect road handling so you need different shock/sway bar setups.


----------



## Amast3rMind69 (Sep 30, 2009)

definetly wouldent recamend it. your better off dropping a rb25/26 in it...


----------

